# DHL Erfahrungen



## LaTillinator (7. Oktober 2014)

Jo moinsen 
ich hab Ne komische Erfahrung gemacht mit der guten alten DHL 
hab mir n paar sachen bestellt( gehäuse und pixelschubse) und ich genie hab das
mb vergessen 
nun war es schon spät aber naja auf
den stress mit stornieren etc hat ich keinen bock und weil es grade 01:00 morgens war dacht ich mir gut dann bestellste das eben dazu die paypalgebühren gehen ja so oder so drauf. 
heute dann für beide Bestellungen den Link gekriegt sind raus 
jetzt komm ich nach hause Check nochmal die Lieferungen und dann stell ich fest, die eine Lieferung mit case und graka ist fast zuhause die mit dem kleinen M-ATX ist noch nichtmal im paketcenter angekommen... 
zeitstempel gecheckt: beide um 17:41 bei Mindfactory raus auf den LKW 
beide mit nem Unterschied von ner min bezahlt aber das kanns ja nicht sein 

ich bin jetzt grade n bisschen genervt von der dhl dass ich morgen nicht meinen Rechner zusammenfummeln kann.... 
so einen tag auf einkommen verzichten nervt dann schon vorallem als Schüler der sein Geld aufbessern will... 

meine Frage 
hat jemand auch schon so ne Situation gehabt? 

je länger ich bei DHL bestelle desto mehr fällt mir auf wie sehr die nachlassen.
ich bin in nem internat und bestell dementsprechend ziemlicj viel online und mir ist so aufgefallen dass GLS/DPD Mittlerweile doch die DHL an Preis pünktlichkeit und zuverlässigkeit schlägt. 
Ist das nur in meinem kreis so oder auch Bei euch da draussen in der Republik ?


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2014)

DHL Laesst nicht nach, die Anforderungen der Kunden werden immer höher ..... 

Ich weis jetzt garnicht wo dein problem liegt, sowas kommt eben mal vor, das einzige was nachlaesst sind die Paketfahrer, aber das auch kein wunder wenn das ausgelagert wird auf externe Firmen, dafür kann DHL aber recht wenig. 

Aber trotzdem du suchst grad die Schuld bei anderen, solltest sie aber bei dir suchen, denn DU hast doch das Mainboard vergessen, wegen DEINER vergesslichkeit kannst du den Rechner nicht zusammenbauen. Is natürlich immer einfacher die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen 

Auserdem isses jetzt dein PC oder ist das nen PC den du Verkaufst ( jetzt waere ich bisl vorsichtig mit der aussage ) oder was soll das mit Einkommen zu tun haben, vorallem nen Tag auf einkommen verzichten ? egal gehen wir besser nicht darauf bevor sich noch rausstellt das du eigentlich gewerbebetreibend bist obwohl du das garnicht sein dürftest oder nen Gewerbe gemeldet hast. 


Gehen wir nochmal auf die Sache mit DHL ein, was viele nich bedenken der erste Scan erfolgt garnicht vom Fahrer, sobald Der Paketschein gedruckt wird und elektronisch an DHL geht ist der Auftrag erfasst was viele verwechseln und denken das die Pakete damit abgeholt wurden. Und ja auch ne Minute unterschied kann mal dafür sorgen das man nen LKW Verpasst, nen Zug verpasst bla blub, klar wird jetzt gesagt gott wegen der einen Minute haett auch gewartet werden können, klar dann kommt der naechste und der naechste und der naechste und der naechste und aus einer Minute warten werden dann mal 30 oder 40 minuten. Die haben ihren Zeitplan den sie einhalten müssen. Wenn du dann halt ne Minute zu spaet kommst, pech gehabt. 

Mal wieder ein vollkommen unbegründeter schuss gegen DHL ( und nein ich bin kein DHL Mitarbeiter ) Ich arbeite aber auch mit DHL da ich selbst Teile Dealer bin


----------



## Deeron (7. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auch bei DHL und Mindfactory Menschen, die um 1 Uhr nachts schlafen ö..Ö 

Wenn du durch deine Schusseligkeit das MB vergisst und dadurch mit fast 8 Stunden Delay (Was im übrigen einem normalen Arbeitstag entspricht) bestellst, brauchst du dich nicht wirklich wundern oder?


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du da kommt extra nur für deine Bestellung nen DHL-Abholfahrzeug und fährt einzig und allein mit deinem Paket quer durch die Gegend nur damit du dein Paket pünktlich bekommst?

Es gibt Zeitpunkte an denen Pakete in den Firmen abgeholt werden. Wer davor bestellt kann mit einer zügigen Lieferung rechnen, wer ne Minute danach ordert nicht.


Es gibt gewisse Fahrer die ihren Job nicht gerne machen. Die hängen einem dann immer diese tollen Zettel hin von wegen sie wären da gewesen, das ist aber auch alles. Die Logistik von DHL funktioniert, in meinen Augen, tadellos. Wenn ich bis Mittags bestelle kann ich damit rechnen mein Paket am nächsten Tag zu erhalten, was bitte will ich mehr? 

Die von DPD oder Hermes sind da teilweise ne Katastrophe im Vergleich.



In andern Länder kann man froh sein wenn das Bestellte überhaupt ankommt und hier meckert man los wenns nen Tag später kommt..


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Arme Welt, jetzt beschwert man sich schon, wenn man innerhalb eines (1) Werktages nicht seine bestellten Artikel erhält.

DHL gibt in seinen AGBs an, eine Lieferzeit von DHL Paket von bis zu 5 Werktagen zu haben.

Wenn du dein MB soooo dringend gebraucht hättest und es unbedingt am nächsten Tag hättest haben wollen, dann hättest du ja auch per Express bestellen können


----------



## YuT666 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie gerne man sich doch sammelt um auf jemanden einzuprügeln. Als wenn es nichts Wichtigeres gäbe. Ist ja alles richtig, aber ich denke, dass er es mittlerweile kapiert hat. Da muss man nicht ständig das wiederholen, was der andere davor schon mit mehr als mäßiger Grammatik geschrieben hat. Trittbrettfahrer...

"Arme Welt".


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein Paket ist mit DHL gar nicht angekommen, hat auch keinen gekümmert. Habs dann dank ner Preisänderung hier im Umfeld geholt und den Versandhandel sich in Verbindung setzen lassen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie kann das DHL nur machen  einige Leben schon in ihrer eigenen Welt. Es ist da wenn es da ist, so einfach ist das

 mfg


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe mit DHL nur erstklassige Erfahrungen gemacht, mein bevorzugter Anbieter in dem Bereich.


----------



## Magogan (7. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, in dem Fall ergibt das tatsächlich keinen Sinn, dass die Pakete nicht am gleichen Tag angekommen sind. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, wenn Mindfactory das alles in ein Paket gepackt hätte. Aber na ja, nicht alles in dieser Welt ist logisch... DHL ist jedenfalls nicht wirklich schuld, es sind auch nur Menschen. Wenn du etwas schnell haben willst, solltest du Expressversand wählen, das kommt dann auch (fast) immer rechtzeitig an...


----------



## rhalin (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Versender wird nie alles einfach in ein Paket machen wenn es unterschiedliche Bestellungen sind. Vielleicht muss das ja getrennt ? Kann der Versender ja nicht wissen. Man kann es natürlich als Bemerkung dazu schreiben , daß man es zusammen versandt haben möchte. Wenn es möglich ist werden sie es machen. Arbeite selbst bei einem Versender und wenn man sich bei jeder Bestellung Gedanken machen soll ob das denn alles so sein soll was der Kunde da bestellt oder ob so oder so oder doch ganz anders wirst du gar nicht mehr fertig


----------



## shadie (7. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, in dem Fall ergibt das tatsächlich keinen Sinn, dass die Pakete nicht am gleichen Tag angekommen sind.


 
Doch ergibt Sinn.

Eventuell hat das eine paket noch in den Transporter gepasst und das andere eben nicht mehr.
oder es wurde schlicht und einfach im versandzentrum stehen gelassen, passiert auch häufig.

Wir machen in unserer Firma täglich Erfahrungen mit DHL und DPD, das passiert häufig.


Warum sich so viele hier jetzt lustig machen verstehe ich auch nicht, das hätte man auch sachlich erklären können statt so einen kindergarten anzufangen.


An den TE: Wenn du Pakete zwingend am Folgetag brauchst, bitte mit express bestellen.

DHL und DPD haben "in meiner Firma" eine zustellgarantie von 48h Stunden ohne Expresskosten, das garantieren die UNS.

Wie das nun bei MF ausschaut, kp.
bei den Frachtkosten die die in dem Schuppen aber verlangen könnten Sie es auch gleich per Express versenden.


----------



## crae (7. Oktober 2014)

Finde ehrlich gesagt du meckerst da auf hohem Niveau...auf sehr hohem. Aber ich bin auch kein Fan von DHL - aus trifftigeren Gründen. PC damals von HWV bestellt, Grafikkarte ausgebrochen, der Karton sah auch dementsprechend ramponiert aus. Bei meiner PS4 war auch der Karton durchgenudelt bis aufs letzte, musste einmal Retour und zu guter letzt ließen sie das Päckchen einfach vor der Haustüre stehen. War bei meinem Kumpel genau das selbe. Prinzipiell ist das in unserem Kuhkaff-Vorort scheißegal, trotzdem macht man sowas nicht. Jetzt wollte ich einrichten, dass mir die Pakete direkt ins Lieferzentrum ca 3-4km entfernt geliefert werden. Man bekommt dann eine SMS und kann das Paket abholen. Eigentlich sollte eine E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommen...das ist sie seit einer Woche nicht. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. 

mfg, crae


----------

